
After Bone Marrow Transplant, Man’s Semen Contains Only Donor’s DNA - csomar
https://futurism.com/neoscope/bone-marrow-transplant-semen-only-donors-dna
======
moonbug
spoiler: sterilised, so no sperm.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21735575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21735575)

